# .



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Hexigoon said:


> You really have a good eye for visuals. And I like that you put thought into the meaning of your shots too. You are quite skilled indeed!  I hope you keep at it and go far with it.


Thank you for encouraging my works! I got really sad when i realized appearances of dear Kermit might break mood and consistency of my photos but... I really had to show i can really contain meaning in my photo since i got advice for it! I'm happy that you can see my thoughts in those photos. I appreciate it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Stunning pictures! Beautyful reflections and colors. Nice sharpness and contrast. Like how you capture the textures of the surfaces so well with angels and lightening. These buildings are sleek but you catch them in a unique way to bring foward subtle clever details 😃 I'm sure the archtects really would appreciate your job if they new about it!


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Electra said:


> Stunning pictures! Beautyful reflections and colors. Nice sharpness and contrast. Like how you capture the textures of the surfaces so well with angels and lightening. These buildings are sleek but you catch them in a unique way to bring foward subtle clever details 😃 I'm sure the archtects really would appreciate your job if they new about it!


Thank you for all those kind words always, Electra! I really hope architects will like my photos.  Yeah. And you are right about textures and colors of these buildings. That was all that mattered when i took these photos! Thank you again.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

KindaSnob! said:


> Thank you for all those kind words always, Electra! I really hope architects will like my photos.  Yeah. And you are right about textures and colors of these buildings. That was all that mattered when i took these photos! Thank you again.


It is an honor and a pleasure! 😃😌💐


----------

